# a bit of budgie spam...



## kodakkuki

only a little of course! (but i always forget to take out of cage pictures!)

maggs spent most of her evening trying to be a flower! i told her she did quite well! lol





and winston stole my seat to watch wild at heart re-runs!





(still to this day neither are hand-tame, but they will let me lift them with their blanket with pretty much no fuss (i say pretty much because Maggs is a right wee madam at times!))


----------



## poohdog

*Nice!!....*


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

How lovely! Those are English Budgies right? Pretty little things.


----------

